# MobiFone triển khai gói siêu data D83 – Chia sẻ cùng người dân TPHCM



## anhtrang126598 (10 Tháng chín 2021)

CHIA SẺ MÙA DỊCH!
Giãn cách triền miên tại TP.HCM, đã bao lâu rồi bạn chưa được gặp người thân? 
Với mong muốn chia sẻ cùng người dân thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, và duy trì sứ mệnh kết nối cho khách hàng trong mùa dịch, MobiFone thay bạn kết nối những thương yêu trong mùa giãn cách với gói cước data D83 - Chia sẻ đặc biệt dành tặng riêng cho tất cả các thuê bao tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh:
-    3GB data tốc độ cao/ngày
-    Cước phí: 8.000đ/ngày
Cách ly không lo mất kết nối. Soạn ngay: D83 gửi 999 để đăng ký và duy trì học tập, làm việc bạn nhé!





Thời gian áp dụng: từ 12/7/2021 đến hết 31/12/2021.
Chi tiết về chương trình, xin liên hệ tổng đài 9090 để được hỗ trợ!


----------



## Hoài Ngọc (19 Tháng chín 2021)

Mobi dạo này khuyến mãi nhiều ghê khuyến mãi thoại với data giá rẻ rất thiết thực mà kéo dài đến tận tháng 12 luôn


----------



## Chu Đệ (19 Tháng chín 2021)

Dịch bệnh diễn biến ai cũng khó khăn đặc biệt hiện giờ ở thành phố Hồ Chí Minh nhà mạng họ hỗ trợ vậy quá ok rồi bác


----------



## Hoài Ngọc (19 Tháng chín 2021)

Tình hình hiện giờ mà được hỗ trợ khuyến mãi thì tốt quá bác ạ ít nhất khi hết tiền người dân còn có phương thức kết nối internet để liên lạc


----------



## Chu Đệ (19 Tháng chín 2021)

Đúng thế bác ạ những chương trình trợ giá như này sẽ giúp ích rất nhiều cho bà con không những tiết kiệm được tiền bạc mà vẫn giữ liên lạc được với người thân, bạn bè.


----------



## huongbtph (12 Tháng mười 2021)

dạo nay mobi đc khuyến mãi nhiều phết nhỉ


----------

